# 2 or 4 bunks?



## JGibson (Jul 8, 2014)

Just wondering what would be best, 2 bunks or 4? Lay them flat or stand on edge? Does it really matter? I'm building a 16x48 Eldocraft. I'll get some pics up later.


----------



## JGibson (Jul 8, 2014)

Here's the trailer:














And the boat:


----------



## New River Rat (Jul 8, 2014)

Best is relative to the user. I would go with 2 bunks, laid flat.


----------



## Clint KY (Jul 8, 2014)

I just redid the bunks on my trailer for a 1648 Jon. See the whole process on the "Post a a picture of your trailer" thread at the top of the Trailer Forum 

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=20932

and some other pictures and info on the "Length of Bunks?" thread. 

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=34985

I went from 3 bunks to two bunks. Works great.


----------



## fish devil (Jul 8, 2014)

2 bunks layed flat 100%.


----------



## Attwanl (Jul 13, 2014)

I did three laid flat, for support. I travel with most of my gear in the boat. The center one turned out to be a great walking plank for getting boat past guide post.


----------

